# Firefox + Flash - www/linux-f10-flashplugin10



## hennesse (Aug 19, 2011)

Hi,

FreeBSD 8.1 - I'm trying to install the Flash Plugin for Firefox on FreeBSD 8.1

I'm using the directions at http://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/desktop-browsers.html - Section 6.2.3 "Firefox and AdobeÂ® Flashâ„¢ Plugin" 

(2) Under FreeBSD 8.X

"Install the www/nspluginwrapper port."   WORKED FINE

The next step is to install the www/linux-f10-flashplugin10 port. THIS BARFED

Error messages below.  It looks like Macromedia (Adobe) changed the file, but the port is looking for a specific file size.  I downloaded the file manually, and it matches the "actual size" in the error message.

What do I do now?

Thanks,
Dave


```
brewery# make
===>  Vulnerability check disabled, database not found
===>  License check disabled, port has not defined LICENSE
=> install_flash_player_10_linux.tar.gz doesn't seem to exist in /usr/ports/distfiles/flashplugin/10.1r53.
=> Attempting to fetch from http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/.
[B]fetch: http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplyer/current/install_flash_player_10_linux.tar.gz: size mismatch: expected 4760657, 
 actual 5459447[/B]
=> Attempting to fetch from ftp://ftp.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/flashplugin/10.1r53/.
fetch: ftp://ftp.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/flashplugin/10.1r53/install_flash_player_10_linux.tar.gz: File unavailable (e.g., file
 not found, no access)
=> Couldn't fetch it - please try to retrieve this
=> port manually into /usr/ports/distfiles/flashplugin/10.1r53 and try again.
*** Error code 1
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 19, 2011)

If you're absolutely sure you have the correct distfile in /usr/ports/distfiles run [cmd=]make makesum[/cmd] in the port directory and install.


----------



## hennesse (Aug 19, 2011)

*make makesum -  got me a little further...*

DutchDaemon,

Thanks.  I ran make makesum, and it succeeded.  now make gives me this. Yuck!

Any ideas?  Gosh, I never thought this would be so difficult.

I'm running portsnap fetch now.  That should keep me busy for a little while.

Dave



```
brewery# make
===>  Vulnerability check disabled, database not found
===>  License check disabled, port has not defined LICENSE
===>  Extracting for linux-f10-flashplugin-10.1r53
=> MD5 Checksum OK for flashplugin/10.1r53/install_flash_player_10_linux.tar.gz.
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for flashplugin/10.1r53/install_flash_player_10_linux.tar.gz.
=> MD5 Checksum OK for flashplugin/10.1r53/linux-f10-flashsupport-9.0.1.i386.tar.gz.
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for flashplugin/10.1r53/linux-f10-flashsupport-9.0.1.i386.tar.gz.
===>  Patching for linux-f10-flashplugin-10.1r53
===>  Configuring for linux-f10-flashplugin-10.1r53
brewery# make install
===>  Installing for linux-f10-flashplugin-10.1r53
===>   linux-f10-flashplugin-10.1r53 depends on file: /compat/linux/etc/fedora-release - fo
und
===>   linux-f10-flashplugin-10.1r53 depends on file: /compat/linux/usr/lib/libcurl.so.4.1.
1 - not found
===>    Verifying install for /compat/linux/usr/lib/libcurl.so.4.1.1 in /usr/ports/ftp/linu
x-f10-curl
===>  linux-f10-curl-7.19.6 bsd.linux-rpm.mk test failed: the port should be used with comp
at.linux.osrelease=2.6.16, which is supported at 8-CURRENT and has a limited support at 7-S
TABLE.
*** Error code 1
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 19, 2011)

Your ports tree looks severely out of date, which is probably at the root of all of these errors. Note that Flash is at linux-f10-flashplugin-10.3r183.5 at the moment. If you're months behind with the ports tree it's usually beneficial to do [cmd=]rm /var/db/portsnap/tag && portsnap fetch extract[/cmd] to start with a fresh and up-to-date ports tree.


----------



## hennesse (Aug 19, 2011)

*Thank you*

I was hoping to get everything I needed out of my shiny new FreeBSD 8.1 box set.  Previously, I was running 5.x (and before that, 4.x and 3.x) until I needed something that just wasn't available anymore.

I guess I'm just one of those out-of-date guys...

portsnap is busy extracting 8 billion files.  Will attack in again in the morning.

Dave


----------



## hennesse (Aug 19, 2011)

*SOLVED - it works!*

After reloading the ports collection using portsnap, everything worked fine.

It was somewhat of a struggle though.  Many of the "make install"s failed, and the messages said I had to "deinstall" a certain (dependency) port, and then "reinstall" the current one.

I did this for a few, but then took the error message's suggestion to set an environment variable (sorry, forgot which one) to allow make to overwrite the existing port(s).  Then they all installed just fine.

Success? Well, not quite yet.

I had shut the system down overnight while we had a major thunderstorm.  Of course, I forgot to kldload linux, so I did that. Now the plugin appeared in Firefox, but videos/audios would not actually play! Yuck.

I had also forgotten to kldload snd_driver.  The videos/audios were apparently hanging because they couldn't talk to the sound card.  kldload'ed, and everything worked fine.

So now I'm building a new kernel with the appropriate options/devices for linux and my sound card (no, you can't use "snd_driver" in the kernel)

```
options COMPAT_LINUX
device sound
device snd_ich  #for my particular system
```

And I remembered to add that pesky linproc line to /etc/fstab.

The new kernel loaded just fine, videos/audios work, and I don't have to remember to do anything when I reboot.

This problem solved. Thanks for the help DutchDaemon.

Dave


----------



## tingo (Aug 19, 2011)

FWIW, sound can also be fixed by `# kldload snd_ich`, or the appropriate line in /boot/loader.conf.


----------



## hennesse (Aug 20, 2011)

*Well, that brings up another subject*

Thanks Tingo,

Yes, that would work fine.  Initially, I kldload'ed snd_driver, then did a *cat /dev/sndstat* to see which particular driver my hardware used.

I decided to build support for both Linux and my particular sound driver into my kernel for three reasons:

(a) It just seems like the cleanest way to do things.  You can't inadvertently delete, or forget to do something that's built into the kernel.

(b) I haven't done "kernel mods" in many years, so it was time to get back in practice.

(c) I'm building an "app" that involves hardware (stainless-steel plumbing and food-service equipment), programmable logic controllers, electronics, RS-485, industrial electrical components, and of course, my FreeBSD-based brewing software - which I may want to sell commercially.

But this brings up a "whole 'nuther subject" - it's way off topic for this thread.  I'll start a new thread on this in the next day or two.

Thanks for your suggestion - sharing ideas is how we learn.

Dave


----------

